# Speaking of Fall Color, are you seeing it yet in your area?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Getting close to peak here. How about where you are? Still mostly green? Past peak?


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

A lot of maples are a deep red and the dogwood trees around my house are a nice maroon as well. Other trees are starting to turn.

My palm tree that I left outside last week is turning yellow :dunno:


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I think next week is the peak for st louis. There is some pretty good fall color going on now.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Just starting here in my area.


----------

